# bose system.........



## 05serboi (Oct 6, 2006)

i want to hook up a sub and amp to my factory system, but i dont know where the remote wire and the rear subs wire are, does anyone know where the remote wire and color are???also i need the color of the rear sub wires before the amp so i can hook up my converter.........


----------

